# Review 2014 Yes Jackpot



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

been having the same problem my self on yes boards, i even contacted yes and they dont even know the flex ratings on there boards they are selling:dunno:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've read a few ppl on this forum who iir had good things to say about Yes boards. (...I couldn't say about any specific board however. ) Although hearing that the company's cust. service ppl couldn't even tell you about their own decks? That doesn't instill a great deal of confidence. :huh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nothing major changed from 2013.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/open-review-discussion/51373-quickie-few-boards.html


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I felt the 14 was stiffer but otherwise Niveks review is spot on with my experience. Mid flex hybrid camber twin, like you said on the park side of all mountain freestyle. Depends where/what you like to ride but it's a solid all around board. 

Czoid what boards are you looking at? I've been on the majority of their boards over the last couple years, haven't spent enough time on any to give a full review but could at least give you an idea of flex.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Brew town, I was looking at what ever was next inline from the jackpot, just a lil stiffer. But I still don't understand how yes would not a a flex rating on there boards.?. I would have bought one if they would have one....would the basic be next inline in the flex rating?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I've only rode the 2012 Basic and hand flexed the 14. The 12 is about the same flex as the 14 Jackpot and since they have added more camber and stiffened up the flex on all their decks since moving from Nidecker, I think it's safe to say the Basic will be marginally stiffer. Fairly similar though, both well rounded softer all mt freestyle boards.


----------

